# Giving Thanks



## oldman (Nov 23, 2021)

I haven't posted for awhile due to some serious personal issues. Believe me, I have much to be thankful for during my lifetime, but none as much as having family and friends, which all of you are a part of. (Yes, I ended a sentence with a preposition. (lol)) 

You guys have meant a lot to me, so I wanted to tell you that I am thankful that I have found you and allowed all of you into my life. 

Have a wonderful Thanksgiving. We never know how many more we will have. I will post more soon enough. 

God bless you all.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2021)

Oh it's lovely o see you Oldman,  you've been missed. You were mentioned you a week or so ago here,  wondering where you were ... So sorry to hear you've been having serious issues which kept you from here, I do hope that things are better for you now.. 







 Happy thanksgiving to you and yours ...


----------



## Jules (Nov 23, 2021)

Lovely to see you here, Oldman.  Take care.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 23, 2021)

I'm so glad you are posting again!  Been thinking about ya!


----------



## Pinky (Nov 23, 2021)

@oldman ... aaah, my telepathy worked! I was thinking of you last night while trying to fall asleep. I knew you wouldn't just disappear. I'm sorry to hear of your problems, and hope they are resolved. Take care of yourself, and post when you are able.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 23, 2021)

A  Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours  @oldman  .. I wish you the best!


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 23, 2021)

Hi @oldman !


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 23, 2021)

Happy Thanksgiving @oldman. I missed you and reading about your flying experiences.


----------



## oldman (Nov 24, 2021)

I am dealing with a very serious medical issue right now. On Monday, I will know my fate. 

Thanks to all who care.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2021)

oldman said:


> I am dealing with a very serious medical issue right now. On Monday, I will know my fate.
> 
> Thanks to all who care.


Oh my dear long time friend @oldman ,I am so sorry to hear you're suffering with serious medical issues. I can only wish you everything you wish for yourself , and may your guardian angel be with you tomorrow...Please do keep us updated if and when you get time...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 24, 2021)

Happy Thanksgiving,@oldman !



Wishing you a good outcome on your tests!


----------



## oldpop (Nov 24, 2021)

oldman said:


> I am dealing with a very serious medical issue right now. On Monday, I will know my fate.
> 
> Thanks to all who care.


Hang in there and good luck to you.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 24, 2021)

oldman said:


> I am dealing with a very serious medical issue right now. On Monday, I will know my fate.
> 
> Thanks to all who care.


Prayers fora good outcome!


----------



## Pinky (Nov 24, 2021)

@oldman .. You are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 24, 2021)

@oldman I've missed you.

Thank you for your holiday wishes and I wish you and your family the same.

I've offered prayer for a good outcome regarding your tests.


----------



## Colleen (Nov 24, 2021)

@oldman I'm so sorry you're dealing with this. Life should get easier and more joyful as we get older, but, unfortunately, it doesn't. I'll keep you in my prayers that it all turns out well for you. (((HUGS))).

I'm thankful for my health and my husband's health. He's 81 and yesterday, he was out in the yard cutting boughs off the pine tree that died (from a blight) this summer and needs to be cut down. He'll be taking care of that next week. He's had some medical issues this summer (spinal stenosis, which required surgery and then a total knee replacement) but we got through it just fine and we're making big plans to relocate across the country in the Spring. 

I'm thankful for this forum. I feel like you're all my friends and I can talk to you...or not  

It doesn't have to be an official Holiday for me to be thankful every day. God Bless all of you...and stay safe.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 8, 2021)

Sincere best wishes for the future from the Lightning clan in Scotland.


----------

